# GBATemp Official J-Pop Thread



## DarkStriker (Dec 15, 2011)

Jpop anyone? Or Visual Kei. Or Jrock !
KAT-TUN - STAR RIDER
_MV removed_

EDIT:Because gaytube is deleting all kind or form off Jpop i guess i will try and update this very first post with a working song atleast.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tomr1XiGOc0
They will keep deleting it but i wont give up!

Prowler sucks btw.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 19, 2011)

This thread is getting no love 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQkMsMiI53M


----------



## Youkai (Dec 20, 2011)

Well we already have/had many of these topics already, and calling something official does not make it official ^^

still here you go, my absolute favorite singer (have barely every limited edition CD i could get except 2 which are currently ~150€ cuz they are rather rare)
YUI   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCJy-StrjBc&feature=related


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/304225-capsule/ > anything that people post here

Edit: Guess I'll post a song that isn't capsule...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=779Ybu3yAIk


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 20, 2011)

Well finally some response 
Doesn't matter if it is official or not. Is nice to be able to listen to other songs your unaware off anyways ^^


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2011)

you know that 90% of my posts in this thread will be capsule, right?
even if they aren't 'J-Pop' anymore


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

=O
Didn't know about capsule.

Hum... Most of the bands are listen to are either Visual Kei or J-Rock...
Well, I think Nirgilis is J-Pop =O


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J-LTVdQGvs


----------



## Youkai (Dec 20, 2011)

Well not all to long till Christmas so here this migh be a nice one for the 24th 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYb2e7kW4o0

one of my fav christmas songs, dunno if its because I allways get remembered about Yanpapa (a j-drama) or not but still really great song ^^


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 20, 2011)

Well i dont mind visual key & jrock becasue it basically dish out the other half of japanese music minus enka.

KAT-TUN - Real Face (When jin was still a member  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvYPBjnMYh4


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't followed any of the recent jpop in a while. But for some older stuff I liked -

Ayumi Hamasaki - Depend on You
[yt]NAssw4yX010[/yt]

Megumi Hayashibara - Good Luck
[yt]snQvyb5L3lM[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZOEHCEhohU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0p0tpfm-lQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sf3xhcKWe8
Does this count?


----------



## prowler (Dec 21, 2011)

I've only heard School Food Punishments songs from Eden of the East, her voice is amazing. I might check out their albums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrz2IalBRJk


----------



## Youkai (Dec 21, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I haven't followed any of the recent jpop in a while. But for some older stuff I liked -
> 
> Ayumi Hamasaki - Depend on You
> [yt]NAssw4yX010[/yt]
> ...




yeah thats the first thing i like except of what i posted in this thread ^^
other stuff isn't really pop in my opinion !

I have a few Ayumi CD's but that Megumi Hayashibara is way better oO great find 
I preffer the older J-pop above most of the newer stuff anyways.


My First J-Pop ever was from DragonBall these here:

Kudo Shizuka - Blue Velvet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv1nTexUs9Y

Hironobu Kageyama - Bokutachi wa Tenshi Datta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Al_YoWUA0

Deen - Hitori Janai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyszsJvgFls&feature=related


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2011)

inb4pwowlyponponpons


----------



## Youkai (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol just bought some nice Dango and friend send me 2 freaky songs just have to post em even thaught they are not really pop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpNu-Uc0S24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChaA5eYwcZg&feature=related


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2011)

more capsule.
creepy Toshiko this time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnwSbVM6E7k


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 24, 2011)

NEWS - Koi no ABO (Best shit evah!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcreOfTb6tQ


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L_ZdM7nmzo&feature=related


----------



## Youkai (Dec 27, 2011)

oO Hizaki is awesomely cute 

man why do they have so many crossdresser in visual key band that look way better than most real women -.-V
to hell with beeing hetero


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 27, 2011)

Best song from Gackt xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH7CPKC_L04


----------



## Youkai (Dec 30, 2011)

one of my former Favorite songs 

Takashi Sorimachi - Poison

( i know his voice is awfull and he cannot sing, still this allways feels good to hear ^^)
//even bought his CD Golden Best but hell he really can't sing at all  //

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25qJ6oVAfRY


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 31, 2011)

Survival gameeeeeeeeeeeeeee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8r9ujd490A


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it anime muzik time now?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypqAj3hzFCw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvKTn3G3jJg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KFtgUdk11k

Non animu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja7q6SYAwKs


----------



## Coconut (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 3, 2012)

Best anime song evah!


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2012)

can we ban anime songs please? i don't want this thread turning into an anime shitfest (I mean songs created for anime, like what Gundam posted)


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Secret Base ~君がくれたもの~ (10 years after version) by Kayano Ai & Tomatsu Haruka & Hayami Saori


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 4, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> can we ban anime songs please? i don't want this thread turning into an anime shitfest (I mean songs created for anime, like what Gundam posted)


Welp, thought it might be ok since DarkStriker posted the Mirai Nikki OP and all, but alright :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Uw9YClm2E&feature=relmfu


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 4, 2012)

What i posted isn't directly made for anime. The buddy song obviously wasnt purely made for anime. Most song nowadays from anime works competely fine with or without anime. The only thing keeping those from being labeled as anime is because they were shown in a anime. Most song shown in anime is aslo for promotion to boost their sales. Who wouldn't if they were given the option? The one posted by gundam was obviously made for anime though...
Lets give some example
MBLAQ - Baby U (Korean boyband. This song was used as the opening for beelzebub. Would you call this a anime song? No, you wouldn't. Nobody would if they didn't know it was from beelzebub)



Spoiler








But oh well. I stop posting song from anime.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 4, 2012)

welp, quite the derp on my part then, sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone :V
Just came across this, thought it was p. awesome :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5FCecUs3Ak


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 4, 2012)

MOAR KAT-TUN!
KAT-TUN - Lips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaltdrmKUUA


----------



## chyyran (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has posted PONPONPON yet  


..prowler


----------



## prowler (Jan 4, 2012)

Punyman said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted PONPONPON yet
> 
> 
> ..prowler


oh well if you really want me to i can find some remixes.

you can have this instead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLy4cvRx7Vc


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 4, 2012)

Last KAT-TUN video im posting. Need to show GBAtemp moar jpop afterall.
KAT-TUN - One Drop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N38FRJyihXU


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey! Say! JUMP. Loved them since Hey! Say! 7.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF--aPzOcpM


----------



## Akotan (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know if they fit on Jpop tag but I just love them!



Halcali 

*edit:* Oh, I "almost forgot": P5!



*edit (2):* sorry, can't stop it! Here goes Jpop Bossa Nova: Kobune, by Fernanda Takai


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

Does this site support megaupload? Oh well giving it a goes anyways
Arashi - Crazy Moon -Kimi wa Muteki- (Was really hard to find the pv without it being already deleted by those japons!)
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=FGV9GLIY

EDIT: oh well worth the shot xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 12, 2012)

And another bump with Arashi!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFXR8rAZUQE


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 13, 2012)

Been listening to these guys recently, fucking tough to find their songs because the band's name is a single fucking letter DX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxER9yQtHmM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc6vNdQo0N8&feature=related


----------



## Youkai (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRqzYLh89CU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XsOCzd_Tk


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 15, 2012)

The song that made me listen to Jpop again after having a taste of Kpop thanks to BIGBANG debuting in japan with GARA GARA GO.
AAA - Breakdown


EDIT:
And live! Absolutely perfect live :3


----------



## Akotan (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't help it:


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 16, 2012)

Needs more sengen.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lYIMq7tqnI


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is Roling Girl, by Akiakane considered J-pop?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HFAWodw-0A


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 17, 2012)

This is more J-Rock but I figured, eh. Also, you all may know of this band already.
A lot of their music is actually in english and I love their music.

ELLEGARDEN -  Salamander


ELLEGARDEN - Fire Cracker


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liqdOy4i0Gg&feature=related


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 17, 2012)

And here i come again with AAA - Daiji Na Koto
Truly a beautiful song.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 20, 2012)

w-inds - Addicted to Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhwbAwPqPUQ


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Back on/ With you feat me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq973zVrTXI


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 20, 2012)

D☆DATE - Love Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LwDcMmBnA8


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

YuiKaori



They are both very good rookie Seiyuu as well.

Yui Ogura voiced Hinata Hakamada in Ro-Kyu-Bu and Kuroe Ningyouhara in C3.

Kaori Ishihara voices Madoka in the Winter 2012 anime Rinne no Lagrange.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 22, 2012)

1 group, 2 song, same song, different language.
2AM - Never let you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk34dULJBv0

(trying to hint the other thread)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 24, 2012)

BIGBANG - Beautiful Hangover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05lu3-6yUPM


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 26, 2012)

Arashi - Tokei Jikake no Umbrella
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3A55XPXWSU


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 28, 2012)

High and Mighty Colors - Hot Limit (The one from T.M Revolution is also awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQgwdUlGIq0

Its kinda boring when im the only posting :/. You dont have to link anything! You can start a conversation or anything!


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 29, 2012)

No I ran out of good J pop songs to post


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 29, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> No I ran out of good J pop songs to post


Lol  I have this big list that i cant decide on which one to post haha. The only thing is that its really hard to find them on youtube.. Stupid copyrights =(
Acid Black Cherry - 優しい嘘(Yasahii Uso)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ51IhBcOEY


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 29, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Snip
> ...


I know those copyrights are annoying...
Rewrite!


Yeah i know no anime, but this is a Legendary song, it's gotta be put in here!


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2012)

Listen to Sleigh Bells - Tell 'Em before you listen to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYBQwdmucE




jarejare3 said:


> Yeah i know no anime, but this is a Legendary song, it's gotta be put in here!


No, it's crap.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Listen to Sleigh Bells - Tell 'Em before you listen to this:


One is english and the other one is japanese?
Oh right have you read Eureka Seven:Ao yet?

TOKIO - Sorafune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSmQAhUEB9Y


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to Sleigh Bells - Tell 'Em before you listen to this:
> ...


I linked to it because of how alike the two songs are! When I first heard it I was like wow, sleigh bells rip :/


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> I linked to it because of how alike the two songs are! When I first heard it I was like wow, sleigh bells rip :/


So it wasnt just me then 
You still didnt answer my question  Or are you just using the Eureka Seven sig because you like it?

Exile - The hurricane fireworks


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 2, 2012)

DBSK - Why Did I Fall In Love (Really touching MV, Incredible song!)
Also they might reunion again!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4A468sNTU


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

*cough*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_26zD8diTo


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 2, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]kXPPjcA0AU0[/yt] [yt]cqgk6qA3xcs[/yt]
[yt]gEdET0NDWy4[/yt] [yt]NUEaAVfyu8k[/yt]
[yt]XTnytUJ0Cik[/yt] [yt]qTYIUgFi21U[/yt]
[yt]vzDKoLZPJ0g[/yt] [yt]osr0JxHm9nY[/yt]


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

@CrimzonEyed could you spoiler that?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> @CrimzonEyed could you spoiler that?


Whoa! I though I already put the spoiler tags in there, well added it now.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are my fav JPN Songs!



Spoiler




the Gazette - Cassis


L'Arc~en~Ciel - Daybreak's Bell
Offtopic: OMG! They are coming to Singapore! Im so going to their live! 


Berryz Koubou - Piriri to Yukou!




Enjoy! 
There are too many awesome JPN songs to share!

*@prowler_*I can't wait to watch the new Liar Game Movie*! *
Liar Game is so awesome!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 2, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> *@[member='prowler_']*I can't wait to watch the new Liar Game Movie*! *
> Liar Game is so awesome!


I highly doubt prowler watches or know about liar game lol.

Bleh so many young female loli looking group in japan that sings all the same song with the same rythm. Oh well its just me. Not that i hate them. I do like quite a few of them. Its just overrated.

DBSK - Toki wo Tomete (Their last song before the split. Funny how the song is about stopping time. Is like its about them not wanting to split and just stop the time so it can stay this way)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmMn0zLJvYs


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> I highly doubt prowler watches or know about liar game lol.


I know about Liar Game because ystk does the soundtrack but I haven't watched it because lol asian drama.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> I know about Liar Game because ystk does the soundtrack but I haven't watched it because lol asian drama.


Manga>Drama. The moment drama went bad was when they changed the heroine and still intend to continue with the story the same way as the manga.
onelifecrew - Tsuioku Merry Go Round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mur0Yw--HqY


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 3, 2012)

More Songs~



Spoiler




Janne Da Arc - Gekkouka


Acid Black Cherry - Nemurihime


7!! - ByeBye


Nirgilis - SHINY SHINY




Enjoy!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 3, 2012)

BIGBANG - Bringing you love (Fanmade MV)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54S5R_3EZ8c


----------



## Akotan (Feb 4, 2012)

Youtube recommended:



It was interesting. XD


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 5, 2012)

MOAR BIGBANG!
BIGBANG - Tell Me Goodbye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE_4RtpVVaw


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 7, 2012)

High and Mighty Color - Hot Limite (Orignally made by T.M. Revolution)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQgwdUlGIq0


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3pgUUCSIEs


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 9, 2012)

I think its about time do some girls too 
Yuya Matsushita - YOU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr5tNCXpffw


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2012)

You can really tell you're a KPop fan by the JPop songs you post 
the song was sorta alright, i guess

MEG - Freak 

Edit: Ah damn it, Dailymotion doesn't embed.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 9, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> You can really tell you're a KPop fan by the JPop songs you post
> the song was sorta alright, i guess
> 
> MEG - Freak
> ...


Indeed. I really like upbeat songs. I guess it all started with One Piece when DBSK debuted in japan and released their song aswell as promoting it on the anime One Piece.
I can also clearly see what kind of song you like by all those link ur posting too . I have no idea whats it called though. Electro??? I guess the closest thing i ever heard that sounds like that would be Perfume. Still better than Metal .

Hey! Say! JUMP - Arigatou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7jTtWyirEA


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

Ikimono gakari - Itsu Datte Bokura Wa

http://vimeo.com/35081736


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Wooo 
The Disappearance of Miku Hatsune 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvnIFo3xMfY


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 12, 2012)

MOAR BIGBANG when they were promoting in Japan
GARA GARA GO!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-dPzARH0tk


----------



## Akotan (Feb 14, 2012)

More crazy Youtube recommendations:





I'm starting to think Youtube is saying that I love these things.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 14, 2012)

Akotan said:


> I'm starting to think Youtube are saying that I love these things.


What if you actually did


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> I can also clearly see what kind of song you like by all those link ur posting too . I have no idea whats it called though. Electro??? I guess the closest thing i ever heard that sounds like that would be Perfume. Still better than Metal .


Yeah, I guess I prefer electronic stuff. Also Perfume producer is Nakata who does MEG and capsule 

And because you mentioned Perfume, here's one of my favourite songs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edyARJq9sgM


----------



## Akotan (Feb 14, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think Youtube is saying that I love these things.
> ...



Well they are fun to watch once and I don't want to listen to them all the time.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 14, 2012)

AAA - Crash (Those who played a specific DS game that also was seralized as a manga should know this)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFVPlXFujGI


----------



## Akotan (Feb 15, 2012)

Old school Jpop band? It's called Spitz:



Never heard of them before but I liked this music video.

*edit:* Just found it:



Gotta love those girls and their synchronized dancing.


----------



## prowler (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvCjgOpAsdA

ucio


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

^ That screamed E.P.I.C. Seriously. 
Are there anymore songs by her? Google isn't helping. :c


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 16, 2012)

And U-Kiss is back again with their second japanese release
U-KISS - Forbidden Love



EDIT: Changed out short version with full version


----------



## prowler (Feb 16, 2012)

DarkraiHunter said:


> ^ That screamed E.P.I.C. Seriously.
> Are there anymore songs by her? Google isn't helping. :c


If you enjoyed that, you'll probably enjoy LIPS IN LUSH album instead of Synchronize but both are good albums.

These two are in my favourites, one song from each album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrLnQgw8NcM
This is from Synchronize, it's more JPop that's why I'm posting it outside spoilers



Spoiler: And this song is from LIPS IN LUSH




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=779Ybu3yAIk



A quick Google of LIL Last.fm will give you their page.


----------



## Akotan (Feb 16, 2012)

Here I go again, bringing another Youtube recommendation!

The Ponponpon gal strikes again!



Please, someone subtitles her videos already! For our comprehension's sake!


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2012)

Akotan said:


> Please, someone subtitles her videos already! For our comprehension's sake!


Tsukema Tsukeru is just about putting on false eyelashes.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 17, 2012)

Kis-My-Ft2 - We never give up
http://vimeo.com/36149424


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 17, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> And U-Kiss is back again with their second japanese release
> U-KISS - Forbidden Love
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uE8iYF3OMrI[/media]
> 
> ...


asdf why is UKISS so addictive D: Neverland, Tick Tack, now this :V welp.

Also, can't remember if I posted this before, but eh


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3dakRpsEz8

why is ystk so good????


----------



## Necron (Feb 17, 2012)

Lives accepted?

Aisu Kuriimu to my Purin/Daite yo! Please go on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7GU4-ISj-8


----------



## Coconut (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UetF9PVKqPM


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 18, 2012)

Woohooo my favorite C-pop artist started promoting in japan! Awesome shit!
Show Luo - DANTE (Short ver. Fuck you ponycanyon!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA20CwBK_yU


----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2012)

Played in the Japanese Bayonetta adverts, which is how I found out about her. she's so good, i love how effortless she sings in both japanese and english


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 20, 2012)

Kana Nishino - Distance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_IP8VDommI


----------



## Akotan (Feb 21, 2012)

It's the same song but you can listen the video clip one or the anime opening one (another Youtube recommendation):

Video clip:


Nichijou anime opening:


----------



## prowler (Feb 21, 2012)

@[member='Akotan']
Did you know Hyadain (the guy) does the girl vocals too?
but I thought we all had an agreement not to post anime songs in this thread >:C (if the song is made exclusively for the anime)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH7Q8uJ6Krg
Also I finally found my favourite song by LIL on YouTube


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 21, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> @[member='Akotan']
> Did you know Hyadain (the guy) does the girl vocals too?
> but I thought we all had an agreement not to post anime songs in this thread >:C (if the song is made exclusively for the anime)
> Also I finally found my favourite song by LIL on YouTube


----------



## Akotan (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah... I see...
Sorry about that.

So I'm gonna cheat a little bit: there's this site that posts a Japanese song per day (http://muza-chan.net...ndex.php/music/).
Here's its last post, a nice girls dancing group! 

French Kiss - Kakko warui I love you


at least, it's not another Youtube's crazy recommendation... (-_-')


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 23, 2012)

GO AQUARION!.... not 

Arashi - Believe (Best Arashi song ever!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFamnaZqRa4


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 27, 2012)

Their last song from Japan and also the last song before their breakup (Song truly feels like about them and how they wanted to stop time before the breakup )
DB5K - Toki wo Tomete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmMn0zLJvYs


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have any other links other than my tumblr but capsule new song is out!! o:

capsule - Feelin' Alright


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 6, 2012)

And Hey! Say! JUMP is back!

SUPER DELICATE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC7pvV4HPUw


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2012)

This song is SO catchy, you don't understand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad5fasb0BPI

Also





capsule new album *STEREO WORXXX* was leaked today! It's good, better than World of Fantasy that's for sure but I still prefer PLAYER to it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 7, 2012)

Like! (Not giving u moar popularity!)

LAW OF UEKI FTW! (No really i loved this song before i found out about Law of Ueki, or i loved her before Law of Ueki


----------



## prowler (Mar 7, 2012)

stop being hipster. i could say i loved koda kumi before FFX-2 but that would be a lie

also some news, Perfumes global site has officially and fully launched!
http://www.perfume-global.com/
has some cool music on there too.

AND THATS NOT ALL
Perfume is No. 12 on American iTunes Dance Chart!






Perfume performing Glitter and Polyrhythm


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah fail deleted before i could watch it =.=. BIGBANG beat her though  67th place on US iTunes chart! (56th was their record i think?)

BIGBANG - Fantastic Baby (Japanese. The korean mv is different from the japanese one)


Imba pic proof


Spoiler











EDIT: Haha Jin Akanishi beat them! xD Miss him though T-T KAT-TUN 4ever!


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 13, 2012)

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZZPrPyuhAE[/yt]

>mfw that's Kitsune

I love her voice though


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2012)

Entering this thread crashing the Flash plugin on Chrome 

but whatever. *Perfume is hosting the VMAJs!!!!!!!!!* omfg. I'm so happy for Perfume right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PUXrlpTkOA


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 19, 2012)

Naab get firefox

And their back!
Arashi - Wild at Heart!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=dGxRP4INW2I


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy february6 - HOT CHOCOLAT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=splzHEvhrlg


----------



## prowler (Mar 22, 2012)

double posting not fucking.


http://ucio.tumblr.com/post/19738680615/rewak-perfume-spring-of-life-radio-rip
PERFUME SPRING OF LIFE
OMG


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 23, 2012)

C-C-C-C-OMBO BREAKER

INFINITE - Be Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khe3qJEWIeU


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 31, 2012)

BIGBANG - Feeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZpaHTN7qfU


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 14, 2012)

Like always... soo hard to find videos for jpop that is not being deleted within a day....
DiVA - Lost the way
http://vimeo.com/38882879


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

i cant find a youtube of the full version so here's my blog again, it should auto play because of my music thing and it was the last music post i reblogged.

b'z - into free -dangan-

aka dragon's dogma theme song

aka my pants are gone


----------



## prowler (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N6WvFh63Wc
m-flo


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4IYJ264NE4

minis album got leaked


----------



## DarkStriker (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPcq-v8SUB4


----------



## DarkStriker (May 11, 2012)

DBSK - Mirotic (Japanese version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3CE3Vr6t_s


----------



## DarkStriker (May 21, 2012)

Right! Super Junior hits japan!
Opera
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRRtu16j3yM


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 4, 2012)

hurr hurr hurr !!! AAA - Still Love You


Music video
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqdsvl_still-love-you_lifestyle?start=4


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 16, 2012)

Never though i would like a Visual Kei Band but oh i did......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-PdS56Bow

I really dont like visual key attires lol. Its like seeing a bunch of guys cosplaying with a mix of gothic and a wannabe cloud/sora/nameyoursuperspikyenixgameoranimehairhere.
Luckily the singer didnt wear the usual you know visual kei thingie.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9_vQGAgLVI
GACKT


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 28, 2012)

Been away from the jpop scene lately and one of them that i've been missing is of course this!


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2012)

One of the best song that exist by Shota Shimizu!
Kimi ga Suki  - Acoustic version (All the other videos has been deleted =.=. I added a link for the video below the youtube video if your interested in the full original song which i believe is better than over 80% of the songs posted here including my own)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQwNjE5NTgw.html
You have to go through a commercial but who cares! You get your imba video!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I believe I can top that, DarkStriker!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsOQm7A7hMo
Beat that e_e


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of Kis My Ft2 especially since their group is based on having focus on only 3 vocalist while the other 4 dance as background dancers doing nearly nothing else than dancing.
Or else i would say this is their best song. Not that i have liken any other song from them other than this..
Shake it up
http://vimeo.com/48787152


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 18, 2012)

This my first time posting in this thread even though i'm really into Jpop and stuff...I ditched Western music apart from parodies years ago in favor of J and Kpop anyway I don't know how well this is liked but I like KANAN/Yamai's work more as of late.
[yt]zZZyN96uDIM[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just remembered that i forgot to post it here since its technically a jpop song and not a kpop song
U-Kiss - One of you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_Irj_Ppyc


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 28, 2012)

Im really a big fan of song composed by Elements Garden! They never dissapoint though most of their songs goes through anime, game and all kinds of things so you most likely have heard most of them without knowing.
Anways Chihara Minori - ZONE//ALONE


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 29, 2012)

DarkraiHunter said:


> I believe I can top that, DarkStriker!
> _snip_
> Beat that e_e


Finally found one. Ah right... this is a quick double post but couldnt hold myself back 
Leo Ieiri - Bless You (Ammagad finding the video was a nightmare.... Heck this one wasnt even listed =.=)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsi2q49A8xk


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 16, 2012)

Wut. Chemistry's Kaname Kawaba release a solo single!

Tokyo Girl


----------



## kevan (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is 90 percent DarkStriker double posting


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 17, 2012)

This is getting pretty popular but I couldn't find the MV. So sorry bout that but the song is quite nice.

[yt]RUC-kQL5drM[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 17, 2012)

I posted it on the previous page but it got deleted. Here is the MV again.
http://vimeo.com/48113962



kevan said:


> This thread is 90 percent DarkStriker double posting


Because people are either 1) Too much of a weaboo to post 2) Cant find music video to post 3) Lurkers gonna lurk.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 17, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is 90 percent DarkStriker double posting
> ...


Ah thanks and its usually I can't find the MV or the songs I wanted to post doesn't actually have an MV so I was a bit hesitant.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 17, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Ah thanks and its usually I can't find the MV or the songs I wanted to post doesn't actually have an MV so I was a bit hesitant.


Those japanese people follow a routine that works like this. Promtions(Anime, drama and commercials) -> PV released a week to a month later(Promtion video. Basically the music video, but called promotion video becasue the album has yet to be released) -> A month or two later -> Album release. Unlike the korean music scene they almost always follows this routine and always release the video before the album while the koreans release the music video a day or two earlier than the album or both at the same time. You shouldnt use youtube for music video since over 80% of the company owner of the artist there have yet to do a contract with youtube(Avex for instance has done that) etc for promotions and youtube is really strict with copyrights from japan. Or more like japan is really strict with copyrights. Use lesser popular sites like Vimeo and dailymotion. Youko can also be used but im not sure if GBAtemp supports embedded player from Youko.

Anyways KAT-TUN - Real face with Hey Say 7 (Now known as Hey Say Jump)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWJVRysFoWc


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Ah thanks and its usually I can't find the MV or the songs I wanted to post doesn't actually have an MV so I was a bit hesitant.
> ...


I was gonna use DM but i'm not sure if GBATemp supports DM but yea I guess i'll post if I can find something MV or not since I kinda want to be posting some of the songs I enjoy here to a crowd that actually appreciates it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 18, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I was gonna use DM but i'm not sure if GBATemp supports DM but yea I guess i'll post if I can find something MV or not since I kinda want to be posting some of the songs I enjoy here to a crowd that actually appreciates it.


I was unsure about dailymotion too but apparantly they added support for it cause the video of Kawabata Kaname is from dailymotion  Go go!


----------



## DS1 (Oct 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna use DM but i'm not sure if GBATemp supports DM but yea I guess i'll post if I can find something MV or not since I kinda want to be posting some of the songs I enjoy here to a crowd that actually appreciates it.
> ...



The video of Kawabata Kaname?! That's the first time I've heard anyone say the dude's name outside of CHEMISTRY...


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 18, 2012)

DS1 said:


> The video of Kawabata Kaname?! That's the first time I've heard anyone say the dude's name outside of CHEMISTRY...


Heck i even knew he was married lol. Dont think that i dont follow the Jpop scene despite being more active in the kpop department


----------

